# S.F Bay area - driftwood



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

anybody know where to collect some nice driftwood around here, i got some pieces from aquaforest but i rather save my money for things that i can't find or make myself

thanks


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Tom Barr / plantbrain is a good source if you don't want to collect on your own.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

i would like to get my own. but i will pm Tom probably anyway to see if he's got more of that staurogyne rep. 
thanks


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've had some luck with looking along the Bayfarm Island area of Alameda. It's not great - an artificial rocky 'beach', but there are a handful of driftwood bits washed up on the rocks, and most trips out there that I've made have resulted in at least a couple of interesting pieces. I remember being amazed with what was available on a trip to Santa Cruz a few years back, but I can't remember why. : /

try using google maps on places you have easy access to- some of the areas have good enough resolution to see if someplace is a driftwood beach, or just sandy.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Lochaber I will check that out over the weekend. I was also thinking about north of here. I went up there so many times but I can't recall any place that would have some dw.


----------



## clarkthelarck (Feb 28, 2012)

ill second the " on the way to santa cruz", plan a day trip to drive highway one and stop at any beach that catches your fancy.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The north coast used to have lots of driftwood, from tree trunks to small pieces. But, this has been a dry winter, so I doubt that the pickings would be great now. Most of the wood floats down rivers to the beach.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You could try a day in the delta, too. Maybe once we get a bit of snow melt. Not a great year for that, though. 

If you know anyone where manzanita grows ask if you can cut some. Mostly it will be in the hills, both the Coast Ranges and the Sierras.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have found some decent manzanita in the Berkeley hills, just hiking. However, many Berzerklians will freak out if they see you removing anything (I have had an incident with someone for removing a rock up there). I would not say any trails I have found were a gold mine, their was plenty of live stuff but I didn't find a great amount of dead stuff.


----------

